# Riggers Belt



## lrs143 (Dec 11, 2015)

Been wanting to start these for a while. Today we did. Here's the first one. Murdock Webbing, Cobra Buckle, and a V-ring with a 4000 lb rating. We're thinking $59.99 is a good price. We will have other colors available, Coyote Brown, Black, OD.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2016)

wow, that looks a lot different than my cut down A-7-A strap...  the original rigger's belt....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2016)

What's the weight rating on a Cobra Buckle?


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 13, 2016)

3000 lbs, and the V-rings are rated at 4000, and our D's are rated at 5000.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 14, 2016)

Is that cerakote coating on the D-ring?


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice piece of work by the way.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't think it's cerakote, but I do have a shop near mine that does Cerakote. I could have then done pretty easily. Thanks! We think it's a great belt and we're getting good feedback on them.


----------



## lrs143 (Jan 14, 2016)

HALO99, can do on the cerakote for +$5.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 14, 2016)

lrs143 said:


> HALO99, can do on the cerakote for +$5.


Thanks!


----------

